# Trailer Hitch Vs. Roof Rack



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

After buying a bike last year and all related accessories, I was thinking of finding a better way to transport my bike this year, and I'm not sure between getting a trailer hitch vs. a roof rack, or staying with my current method.

Last year I started with a trunk rack, but didn't like it at all. So for the rest of the year I took the front tire off and with the seats folded down in my 4-door sedan, put it in the trunk/back seat. This method is simple and I don't mind doing this, but then I can't fit anything in the back seat or take a 2nd bike with me.

So I'm trying to decide between getting a hitch installed on my car and buying a hitch rack vs a roof rack. I want something that is 100% secure (can't worry about the bikes flying off on the highway). I have a Kona Blast and the downtube is slanted, so not sure if this makes the hitch rack a problem?

I haven't called around for prices, but I'd appreciate any advise before I get started with the research.

Thanks.


----------



## DirtDawg (Aug 31, 2004)

Try checking out this link

http://www.yakima.com/home.html

These guys have all the goods. I have a trunk rack that I hate, a Yakima hitch rack that holds four bikes and two King Cobra racks that I have mounted in the back of my truck, they allow you to rack the bike without having to remove the front tire yet they still hold it firmly.
If you plan on carpooling to the local trails then the hitch rack that holds four bikes is probably the best bet.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

noonievut said:


> I have a Kona Blast and the downtube is slanted, so not sure if this makes the hitch rack a problem?


I just picked up a Hardrock SS this weekend and here it is on my Thule hitch mounted rack....










This bike is a 15 incher and has a sloping top tube. The first couple of times I put it on there, I had to force is on there and had to go in top tube/down tube side first and then top tube/seat tube second. It simply won't go on there straight on. The two carrier thingamajigs on the two bars that hold the bikes.....I had to turn the front ones down cuz they got in the way of putting this bike on (no problems with my other two bikes). Other than that it's a fine back rack.

Downsides of hitch mounted racks:
* If you don't have splash guards on your rear wheels...if you drive on dirt/wet/crappy roads...the lower half of your bike is gonna get dirty/wet/crappy.
* I know with my rack, if you do not strap down the bike to either the bike post or to an antisway bar at the bottom of the rack...driving at high speeds AND if at least a wheel is sticking out beyond the width or top of your vehicle, it will eventually move your bike and the carrier things a bit up on the two arms.
* Along the same lines, you need to secure your wheels so that the wind does not start spinning your tires.
* I keep my rack on most of the time. Some people don't like it when it sticks out that much when they don't have a bike on there.

When I carry a bike, I will load it up like it is in the pic. Then I take a nylon strap and throw it around my front wheel and downtube and then secure that snuggly against the rack. Then I take a cable lock and secure the bike via both wheels and then lock it up on the rack. Luckily I live in a low crime area so I don't worry too much about some guy running off with my bike still attached to the rack. Both Yakima and Thule make a device that locks down your rack to your hitch. I just use the bolt and crank it down good to the hitch receiver.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

BelaySlave said:


>


Anyone watch _Arrested Development_?

*Dealer: "Yeah, the Bronco's been discontinued -- we're trying to shed that whole "fugitive on the run" thing. THIS...(pat, pat) is the ESCAPE"

George Bluth Sr.: "Oh, what a [/U]fun[/U] name! May I test drive?"*

I went with the trailer hitch thing on my Saturn sedan and my Subaru wagon for a number of years. Lots of benefits: Easy on-off. retain your vehicle's vertical clearance for garages, drive-through fast food and trail head tree branches. Keeps the bikes free of bugs. Doesn't much affect fuel economy or add wind noise while driving.

But I grew sick of a couple of things: Difficult to access rear lift gate when the rack was stowed in the UP position. Cumbersome to remove -- not unbearably, but they're not light, and locking hitch pins can take a few seconds to deal with. Loss (or partial loss) of rear bumper protection (if you get smacked from behind, not only are the bikes in danger, but the impact circumvents the bumper and is transferred right to the vehicle's frame.

I finally jumped to roof racks, which have some benefits of their own: Out of the way of negligent parkers & tailgaters. Bikes are more visible for times you need to make a quick stop in a parking lot for coffee or a post-ride meal. Access to a rear lift gate is never affected.

Niether is perfect. The benefits I listed for one are the potential negatives for the other. I'm personally happier with a roof mount due to my vehicle type, my lack of a garage, and the amount of bike hauling I do. But I could easily go back to a hitch design should circumstances be different (and the simple fact is, my wife cannot load bikes on the roof without some assistance).

If you're looking at hitches, the Sportworks Transport stands out and has been the mark of convenience, quality, and customer service for more than a few years. Saris and Yakima are producing some close copys of that excellent design.

If you looking at roof, I'm pleased with my Yakima Cobra, with the exception of the loosening red knob, and Thule's Super-G I played around with is about its equal (not totally smitten with it, but it will get the job done. Both allow me to keep my front wheel attached, and both are big and ugly (the Thule is a good mark bigger and uglier).


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

*roof rack*

if you have a car, i would go with a roof rack. just a personal preference.


----------



## Carb (Mar 8, 2005)

My .02...
I would go for a roof rack. On top of other things already mentioned, they are more secure (albeit if someone wants your bike they will get it) and more stable. Yakima or Thule are both good roof racks. I've had both, currently using Yakima setup.

Hitch racks, albeit with some advantages noted, typically are not as strong. They have many weak points at bolts etc. that can break over time. I've heard many more people have their bikes go tumbling down the road from a hitch or trunk rack then issues with roof racks, including driving them into the dreaded garage. If you do go this route, look at the saris hitch rack. It is a very solid rack.


----------



## bertperez (Apr 9, 2004)

I was debating between the same issue and decided on a roof rack. Although it does eat up more gas I am really loving the Thule 598 Criterium i purchased http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=8&sku=598 . Great bike rack, easy install, and placing the bike on the rack is simple.

bert


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

Why the hate for trunk-mounted racks? I am trying to decide what type/brand of rack I'm going to purchase to transport my bike too and from the trails this year, and it's hard to look past the newly designed Yakima Mighty Joe. For $120 to $130 for two or three bike capacity (respectively) it sounds like a great deal (as long as it's stable - the most important thing too me).


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm a newb, but I went with a receiver hitch-mounted rack because,
It was the cheapest thing I found that I could live with ($75),
It would work on more than one vehicle, as I have two rigs with front and rear receivers,
it would likely fit any future aquisitions I might make,
and I can load up and unload and store loaded in the garage, which is nice
in inclement weather, and if I wish to take off first thing in the morning, so I can load
the night before.

HTH


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

abegetchell said:


> Why the hate for trunk-mounted racks? I am trying to decide what type/brand of rack I'm going to purchase to transport my bike too and from the trails this year, and it's hard to look past the newly designed Yakima Mighty Joe. For $120 to $130 for two or three bike capacity (respectively) it sounds like a great deal (as long as it's stable - the most important thing too me).


You can't put your skis or kayak or a load of lumber on a trunk rack.

I have a thule on my car. I figure for $300 (the price of a cheap-a$$ fork) I have something that will (and has) last for many years. I don't have to adjust it all the time, because it stays where it is. I don't have to look out my back window all the time wondering if my bikes fell off on the highway.

I've had 3-4 different trunk racks over the years. They are OK if that;s all you can afford, but when you transport bike 5-6 days a week, they are just inconvenient.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

forkboy said:


> You can't put your skis or kayak or a load of lumber on a trunk rack.
> 
> I have a thule on my car. I figure for $300 (the price of a cheap-a$$ fork) I have something that will (and has) last for many years. I don't have to adjust it all the time, because it stays where it is. I don't have to look out my back window all the time wondering if my bikes fell off on the highway.
> 
> I've had 3-4 different trunk racks over the years. They are OK if that;s all you can afford, but when you transport bike 5-6 days a week, they are just inconvenient.


I first started out with a Rhode Gear Trunk Rack, it lasted about five years. It was a great rack. I put that rack on at least seven different cars and suvs on different trips and it worked great. One great thing about a trunk rack is that you can put it on just about any car, can't do that with a roof rack. This means your friends can drive the next time you take to the trail.

A couple years ago I purchased a Thule Roof Rack. It worked ok, but after my purchase of my new Jekyll last summer I had to figure out how I to transport the bike, given it's Lefty shock it would not fit on the roof rack. I made the purchase of a new Thule trunk Rack
http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=8&sku=962

Now with my new trunk rack I can haul three bikes on my car or my wife's car, any of my friend's cars. Sure I could have bought an adapter for the roof rack, but it would have cost more than the trunk rack. Once the rack is adujsted it does NOT need to be readjusted unless used on another vehical. I can simply loosen two straps and take it off the car. Taking off a roof rack requires tools.

Now on to the cons of the "cool looking" roof rack. I have tried to sell my Thule Roof Rack with two trays for almost a year. I have an older VW Golf and unless the person buying the rack has pretty much the same car, it won't fit. I also can't take my car through the car wash, that's not so bad though. a couple years ago a friend of mine with an Explorer got his bike wrecked after he drove up to the ATM at a bank, the over hang did a little hanging on to his seat as he drove off. He had damage to his roof, custom IbisTrials bike and his rack. I have heard horror stories of people driving into their garage with their bikes on also. But a roof rack looks cool though.

As for hauling skis or wood in the trunk. I usually don't haul that type of stuff when I going to the trail. Bikes will fall off ANY rack if it's not properly put on the rack. My vote is for a good trunk rack or a good hitch rack.


----------



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm contemplating the roof rack vs. the hitch...
I have 2 questions.

For those with exposed shocks (no rubber sleeve) is there any effect to the operation of the shock after all the wind and crap hits it during the drive when it's on the roof?

And secondly, does anyone find it difficult to mount their bikes on to the roof after a day of riding? (due to being tired from biking.)

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

beegblock said:


> And secondly, does anyone find it difficult to mount their bikes on to the roof after a day of riding? (due to being tired from biking.)


You are supposed to pedal with your legs - not your arms.

As long as you aren't driving through anything nasty enough to scratch your stanchion tubes, you should be fine... of course anything that will scratch your stanchions will also destroy your cars paint... and possibly windshield...


----------



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

forkboy said:


> You are supposed to pedal with your legs - not your arms.
> 
> As long as you aren't driving through anything nasty enough to scratch your stanchion tubes, you should be fine... of course anything that will scratch your stanchions will also destroy your cars paint... and possibly windshield...


Hahaha!!! Well yes this is true


----------



## Urban_Legend (Mar 24, 2005)

DesertDave said:


> I'm a newb, but I went with a receiver hitch-mounted rack because,
> It was the cheapest thing I found that I could live with ($75),
> It would work on more than one vehicle, as I have two rigs with front and rear receivers,
> it would likely fit any future aquisitions I might make,
> ...


You should shop around more...I found a brand new roof rack on Ebay for $76. add $14 for shipping and tada, you have a roof rack. Although I have not seen it, I think this will be best for me, seeing as how hate the look of the hitch mounted racks. Once I get the rack delivered, I will install it and post some pics and what I think on this link.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Roof Rack*

I prefer to have the bikes on the roof. The only issue I have with hitch racks is the possibility of been rear ended by other car damaging the bikes.










Both cars on my household have roof racks and haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

If you have a car get a roof rack. I have a hitch rack from sportsworks and it is great but I would imagine its kind of a pain to get up steep drive ways without scraping the bottom of the rack on a low to the ground car. I have mine on a blazer so it's a little higher off the ground. I worry about the driver behind me, will he rear end me? If he does my bike is toast.


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

If you have a car, I would recommend the roof rack.

I have a small car (1984 Toyota Camry) and used to stuff two bikes in the backseat before saving up enough coin for a rack. By exercising some patience, I was able to score a complete, but used, Yakima roof rack system from eBay for $99 plus another $40 I paid a friend to pick it up and deliver it for me. All the parts I got would have cost around $500 if purchased new. The rack was older and a bit scratched up but it was functionally and structurally sound. The bike trays looked hardly used. Yakima has a good reputation so I was not afraid to buy used and could care less about how shiny and new a rack looks. Of course, my car is 20 years old and has over 215k miles. If I was driving something newer, I might reconsider. 

The system included the four gutter-mount towers, two 48" bars, three LockJaw bike trays, and fairing. It also included a snowboard rack and cargo net which I sold on eBay to offset my initial purchase. I was the only bidder probably because the seller insisted on local pickup and because the rack mounts were the gutter-mount type that only older cars (like mine) used.

My 14-year-old son has no problem lifting his Cannondale F300 up onto the rack. Those with taller vehicles can get an inexpensive plastic step from Walmart to help. Sure, there is always the danger of low-clearance crashes but you just have to exercise a little common-sense and caution. You can always put a big neon sign on the dash when you have the bikes mounted that says something like, "BIKES ON ROOF!!!".

Needless to say, the Yakima system has proven to be very secure/stable. I have only driven up to about 60mph with the bikes mounted but everything stayed tight. The rack has locks on the towers to secure it to the roof but the bike trays have no locks. However, they are quick and easy to remove and I always stow them in the trunk when not in use. Yakima does make locks that will work for the trays.

As others have indicated, if you only have a car, the rack comes in handy for canoes, surfboards, snowboards, skis, mattresses, or those trips to Home Depot when you need to pick up something like lumber or plywood. Just don't overdo it on the weight of the load. 

And if you change cars, all you have to do is replace the towers. You can still use the bars and all accessories you have.

I initially thought I would rather have the fork-mount trays but, so far, the Lockjaw clamps have held up well and I don't have to bother stowing muddy front tires in the trunk.


----------



## SirDrums (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a hitch rack. I love it. It only requires one bolt to take on and off.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

If you already have a hitch (a big solid 2" hitch not a wanna-be 1 1/4" size) get a Sportworks rack.

If you don't have a hitch, get a roof rack.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*some Cdn reality*

roof racks cost 1/2 a car up here  , and while popular in Ontario for reasons unknown, out West they are few and far between.

Uhaul will stuff a hitch mount under your trunk for about $120 CAD. Then pick a hitch rack that works like Thule from Crappy Tire or similar...with the two prongs pointed out back, you can work around the slanted downtube issue. Total cost should be less than $300 CAD, and if you sell your car, the rack stays with you. A roof rack requires more expensive parts for the new roof. It's a plot I tell ya.

Lastly, I never thought it was fun to lift a 30lb+ or heavier bike over my head, tired after a ride, and try not to ding the roof of the car while loading the bike onto my $700 roof rack with no front wheel. ...while covered in mud it's hard to protect the paint and lean for support. But that's just me. Lots do it.

look at Speedub Nate's pic, that's the best idea, IMHO. I use it for a Specialzed Enduro,, and also for a Knolly Vtach at nearly 50 pounds.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Get a hitch rack from sportsworks


----------



## jcraft (Aug 12, 2004)

Last week I purchased a Saris Bones trunk rack to hold my new Kona Kikapu . . .and so far I'm loving it.

I have a Chevrolet Cavalier, so I was kinda limited on options- the roof rack + bike mounts alone would have cost me over 3x's what I payed for the Saris rack

Holds 2 bikes, I've had NO problems on the interstate with 80mph winds, and when all is said and done, I can undo the straps and place the rack in my trunk when not in use
I think trunk racks get a bad rap cuz people go out and try the $20 walmart rack and then assume all trunk racks are made the same way . . . check out the product reviews- the Bones rack got GREAT ratings


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just as a warning, check out the local police and see what they think about hitch racks. Several towns around here are writing tickets for them: obstruction of the license plate.

That's why I am leaning toward a roof rack when I can afford it. Right now it goes in the back of the station wagon.


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

*roof rack*

for a car, i prefer a roof rack...just a personal preference.


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 29, 2004)

*Hitch Rack*

I agree: Get a hitch rack from sportsworks. 
It is very secure plus you don't have to worry about forgeting your bike on a roof rack when going through a drive through or entering a garage. I used to have a lowered Honda Civic with a Sportworks rack and never had problems with it scraping. It is high enough off the ground...


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for all of the advice.

I decided to go with a hitch rack and just got it installed today.

After revieweing many of the fine points raised here, this is what sold me:

- the hitch is very solid and attached right to the frame feels very secure, the rack is also very solid construction
- security, I have a locking pin for the rack to hitch and a locking knob for the bike (though these aren't fullproof, hopefully it's enough of a deterant)
- 3 bikes, no problem and no additional costs
- can adjust the 3 cradles to varying angles to hold most frame types so wheels are parallel to the ground
- the bottom of the rack is surprisingly to me, quite far off the ground and far from the car
- price, hitch and installation as well as rack is cheaper than getting a good roof rack and one bike tray
- ease of use, putting hitch on with pin took 20 seconds 1st try, attaching bike takes about 40 seconds (and don't have to remove wheels and disengage front brake, which has cost my v-brakes grief in the past)

Now I just hope that no one rear ends me


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Cool, but I got hit...*

1 pm in the city, clear blue sky.... a new *bright yellow * Heckler hanging off the back of an *electric blue * Shadow. Driver behind got distracted and clunk! That said, I've been hanging them back there since '94, now 11 years, and I'm the _only_ 1 I know of that got tagged in Ont or BC.

It hardly ever happens. It's very unlikely it will happen to you. His insurance bought me a brand new Bullit and assembly of same, took only 1 week. Make sure you have an invoice for your bike, that's all. Tell them you're on a _very expensive racing bike_, it's all they understand...they figure_ all _ bikes are $199 from Cdn Tire. 

I think you'll be very happy with your decision, best of luck, still got snow?

Jim (up to armpits in late spring rain in Vancouver)


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm just outside of Toronto and have had no snow. 1/2 hour up the road and they have like a foot of snow, no power, 62km winds...not pretty.

I still have the invoice and hope I never need it!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Roof rack looks cooler, and of course it's all about how it appears. Plus the roof rack is a bonus when having to transport stacks of dead bodies. They won't fit on a hitch rack.


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

Quick question for you hitch owners, I've used my hitch rack several times now and it works great. However, I do notice some light bouncing around of the rack and bikes mounted when I hit bumps in the road...nothing major, but noticeable.

Is this normal? I've seen hitch stabalizers for sale by the same manufacturer as my rack (they're only $10-15), do these work?

Thanks.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*mine's been rattling*

for 11 years, no side effects. If it's more than slight though, for a few bucks it might be worth tightening the insert up a bit.

Jim


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bike carrier*

I have always loved my Yakima 4 -bike carrier, many years of use. However I just bought a c-dale prophet and it won't fit of course. I had to get a roof rack system which works great except this is on top of a Denali and is darn high in the air. That was really my only choice as I still use the hitch for other bikes.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*In denial with Denali*

Yakima, Swagman, and others all make a bar that goes from seat tube to stem for that specific issue, been using one since '00 when my 1st FS without a TT fit needed one.

About $30.








Jim


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

JimC. said:


> Yakima, Swagman, and others all make a bar that goes from seat tube to stem for that specific issue, been using one since '00 when my 1st FS without a TT fit needed one.
> 
> About $30.
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that one. The only ones like that I had seen did not look like they would allow enough clearance between the top tube and rack. I will have to look into one of those. Thanks for the pic !


----------



## Doc_d (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought a saris cycle-on pro when I couldn't find a sportworks transport locally. What an awesome bike rack! It takes about 15 seconds to put a bike on, or take a bike off this rack. It doesn't touch anything but the tires, so it won't mark your bike up. It should also work fine with any non-standard frame.

http://www.saris.com/products/cycleonpro.htm


----------



## TeamRoundBoys (Jan 3, 2005)

*For you Yakima hitch rack owners*

If you have rubber staps on your rack, check them periodically for cracks, just like your fan belts. A friend has his bike dumped at 70 mph when his strap failed, the bike was scratched, but fine. Also if your Sportworks rocks slightly back and forth, there is a free upgrade kit to stop it.


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*Hitch rack on '96 Prelude...*



noonievut said:


> After buying a bike last year and all related accessories, I was thinking of finding a better way to transport my bike this year, and I'm not sure between getting a trailer hitch vs. a roof rack, or staying with my current method.
> 
> Last year I started with a trunk rack, but didn't like it at all. So for the rest of the year I took the front tire off and with the seats folded down in my 4-door sedan, put it in the trunk/back seat. This method is simple and I don't mind doing this, but then I can't fit anything in the back seat or take a 2nd bike with me.
> 
> ...


Here R 2 pic's of my Sportworks Transport (T1) on my 1996 Honda Prelude, which I've been using for the past 2 1/2 years.. It shows only 1 rack.. I can put a second one on (it's a 1 1/4" hitch so 2 racks R the max suggested..) You can see that ground clearance is not a problem at all.. However, I also have an Astro van that has a 3-bike Sportworks MOD rear hitch system (2" receiver) on it.. The Honda hitch was $80.00 installed.. Takes a few minutes to install/remove rack system.. Takes a few seconds to remove/load the bike(s).. Rack is a fold-up/down hinge-type.. Trunk access is unimpeded with bike on/rack level or bike off/rack folded up.. I believe that Sportworks (thru Thule) sells only a Transport T2 now.. It looks pretty neat.. REI still sells them (I think).. You might want to be sitting down when you price the Transport T2 rack system..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the easiest...trailer hitch Sportsworks by far


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

After months of research I got the Sportworks Mod. I don't have to worry about scratching the car, it is very easy to remove, and it holds the bike by the tires. Every bit worth the money I paid.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

check out the saris one up i this rack, its very similar to the sports work maybe a little more heavy duty for the bigger heavier bikes, like downhilll or free ride bikes.....


----------



## janderson (May 31, 2005)

*Hitch!!!*

We've been driving around with a Yakima hitch system now for 5 years and never had any trouble with it, not even flying down the autobahn in Germany with bikes or skis/snowboards. The rack is secured to the hitch with a lock, and if we plan to stop somewhere to/from the trail, the bikes are (cable/U) locked to the rack. Could someone still steal the bikes? Absolutely, but that's no different from a roof rack. The only thing you can protect against is the Oh-look-the-bike's-not-locked-I'll-take-it thievery.

We had a Yakima roof rack before and while that worked fine, too, the reason we switched was that a) with the hitch system we can easily transport four fully assembled bikes or 6 pairs of skis or 4 snowboards with bindings and b) at 5'4" I simply couldn't get anything up there (no, not even with a stool!) without sacrificing the car's (Subaru outback) paint job.

Oh, and yes, the whole setup does vibrate a bit - but so do bikes on roofracks, the latter you simply don't see yourself while driving


----------



## Jeep_Nut (May 11, 2005)

I have a Yakima roof system on my wagon and a Yakima hitch system on my Jeep. Both can be locked.

Hitch Pros: Quick initial setup, easy to load bikes, can be used as a work stand pre/post rides, can see the bikes through the rear mirror. Cheaper than a roof system.

Hitch Cons: Can see the bikes through the rear mirror, wobbles a bit, doesn't swing down enough to allow my tailgate to open, does not hold the bikes as firmly, odd shaped bikes require top bar thingie or you can put the bike on upside down. 

Roof Pros: Rack can be used for other sports/cargo, fork mount bike carrier holds the bikes down securely, you can see the bikes through a sunroof if you have one.

Roof Cons: Being tired after a ride and having to hoist you bikes up there, road noise, bikes get hit head on with water in the rain, takes more time for initial setup, have to remember that your car is now a bike taller.

If I didn't need a ladder to get up there I would have a roof system on the Jeep. The bikes are just held better by a fork mount. I guess a fork mount low-level hitch system could work, but I off-road the Jeep.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

i thought i would post some pics of my saris cycle-on rack i made a mistake with the name before, its pretty heavy duty doesnt move or sway or anything, sort of like the sportsworks rack in design but a little more heavy duty i think, its really secure, very easy to unload and load plus it looks very kool! everyone freaks when they see it, the last pic is of the rack in its upright out of the way position...let me know whacha think....


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

noonievut said:


> So I'm trying to decide between getting a hitch installed on my car and buying a hitch rack vs a roof rack. I want something that is 100% secure (can't worry about the bikes flying off on the highway). I have a Kona Blast and the downtube is slanted, so not sure if this makes the hitch rack a problem?
> 
> I haven't called around for prices, but I'd appreciate any advise before I get started with the research.
> 
> Thanks.


I've had all those methods over the years. Because you have a sedan, putting the bikes on the roof isn't a big deal. It'll be the most convenient method. It'll cost you more then a hitch rack though. Over all, it's the easiest and best method of transporting your bike.

If you had a SUV, then I'd suggest getting a hitch rack because getting the bikes on and off the roof of something so high it's dificult.

Good luck.

aloha,
g


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

I've had a hitch rack since April. Holders can be mounted on angles to accept sloping tubes, holds three bikes, can still get in the trunk, there is some wobble, but it doesn't seem to do any damage...only $160 Cad...


----------



## Burner_00 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hitch Over Roof*

I was reading this deciding between a roof mount or hitch mount.
I came to the conclusion (in my situation) that the hitch mount rack is a no brainier!
I have an 05' Grand Prix and my parents have a 99' Blazer.
Well I wanted something to switch in-between vehicles since I ride up to the lake with them in the blazer and take my bike to local areas in my car. Well the blazer has a 2" hitch (Class III) and I just got my 1 ¼" hitch for the grand prix (class I). So now the dilemma is, which rack to get. Since I have a FS bike I need to get the ones that hold it by the wheels. Just like david8613's but I don't think a rack that costs the same price as my bike is realistic. I'm very much a newbie so my bike is an intro bike. But if you guys think shelling out the $350 on a saris cycle-on rack is the way to go then I will. But what about the Hollywood sport rider? Any good for $150? Or the Sportworks Mod Bike Mount for $99 per rack? (up to 3)
My other thinking is what ever vehicle I get down the road the rack will work with as long as I can get a hitch for it. And that can't be said about roof mounts or trunk mounts. I may have an SUV, or a pickup truck, or who knows!!!

thanks all for such a great community of people!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

Burner_00 said:


> I was reading this deciding between a roof mount or hitch mount.
> I came to the conclusion (in my situation) that the hitch mount rack is a no brainier!
> I have an 05' Grand Prix and my parents have a 99' Blazer.
> Well I wanted something to switch in-between vehicles since I ride up to the lake with them in the blazer and take my bike to local areas in my car. Well the blazer has a 2" hitch (Class III) and I just got my 1 ¼" hitch for the grand prix (class I). So now the dilemma is, which rack to get. Since I have a FS bike I need to get the ones that hold it by the wheels. Just like david8613's but I don't think a rack that costs the same price as my bike is realistic. I'm very much a newbie so my bike is an intro bike. But if you guys think shelling out the $350 on a saris cycle-on rack is the way to go then I will. But what about the Hollywood sport rider? Any good for $150? Or the Sportworks Mod Bike Mount for $99 per rack? (up to 3)
> ...


you should check ebay i caught an extremely good deal for the saris cycle on rack, you can also check out performance bike, they have there version that is very affordable a little flismy compared to the cycle on, instead of holding by wheel it holds it by frame, although a little different but same concept... the reason i went with the saris rack is because the rack i had prior was a trunk mount and it was scratching my trunk vs the saris cycle on rack, the bikes never even come close to touching your car...


----------



## Burner_00 (Jun 14, 2005)

> you should check ebay i caught an extremely good deal for the saris cycle on rack, you can also check out performance bike, they have there version that is very affordable a little flismy compared to the cycle on, instead of holding by wheel it holds it by frame, although a little different but same concept... the reason i went with the saris rack is because the rack i had prior was a trunk mount and it was scratching my trunk vs the saris cycle on rack, the bikes never even come close to touching your car...


Yeah I checked out ebay, but only one saris rack and its aready $150 ending in 2 days.
I saw the performance bike model, looks decent. I just don't want to get something and then find out it was a bad choice. I want inexpensive, but not cheap. Not sure where that line is, or even if there is one!

Thanks for the input, more is always accepted!


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey burner...sorry if I've mis-understood you, but if you have two different class hitches, the rack won't work on both. I'm not sure if there is an adapter to switch between the two?



Burner_00 said:


> I was reading this deciding between a roof mount or hitch mount.
> I came to the conclusion (in my situation) that the hitch mount rack is a no brainier!
> I have an 05' Grand Prix and my parents have a 99' Blazer.
> Well I wanted something to switch in-between vehicles since I ride up to the lake with them in the blazer and take my bike to local areas in my car. Well the blazer has a 2" hitch (Class III) and I just got my 1 ¼" hitch for the grand prix (class I). So now the dilemma is, which rack to get. Since I have a FS bike I need to get the ones that hold it by the wheels. Just like david8613's but I don't think a rack that costs the same price as my bike is realistic. I'm very much a newbie so my bike is an intro bike. But if you guys think shelling out the $350 on a saris cycle-on rack is the way to go then I will. But what about the Hollywood sport rider? Any good for $150? Or the Sportworks Mod Bike Mount for $99 per rack? (up to 3)
> ...


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

*T2 by Sportworks*



2ManyPlaces said:


> Here R 2 pic's of my Sportworks Transport (T1) on my 1996 Honda Prelude, which I've been using for the past 2 1/2 years.. It shows only 1 rack.. I can put a second one on (it's a 1 1/4" hitch so 2 racks R the max suggested..) You can see that ground clearance is not a problem at all.. However, I also have an Astro van that has a 3-bike Sportworks MOD rear hitch system (2" receiver) on it.. The Honda hitch was $80.00 installed.. Takes a few minutes to install/remove rack system.. Takes a few seconds to remove/load the bike(s).. Rack is a fold-up/down hinge-type.. Trunk access is unimpeded with bike on/rack level or bike off/rack folded up.. I believe that Sportworks (thru Thule) sells only a Transport T2 now.. It looks pretty neat.. REI still sells them (I think).. You might want to be sitting down when you price the Transport T2 rack system..


 I recently purchased a T2 hitch rack and I love it, very solid, even has a built in stabilizer so the rack has no movement at all. Very easy to load/unload bikes. If I get rearended then Ill get a new bike and another T2 as my bike shop has all of my purchases on file. Just hope I never need them.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

check out this one on ebay, i saw a similar rack to this one up close, and wanted to get it but i ran into the saris, looks good to me....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56200&item=7164530564&rd=1


----------



## Burner_00 (Jun 14, 2005)

> check out this one on ebay, i saw a similar rack to this one up close, and wanted to get it but i ran into the saris, looks good to me....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7164530564&rd=1


it just looked cheap, have you had expereance wit this?



> Hey burner...sorry if I've mis-understood you, but if you have two different class hitches, the rack won't work on both. I'm not sure if there is an adapter to switch between the two?


they have adapters. here are the factors.
1. the 1 1/4" to 2" sticks out, so the rack would be adational 4-6" sticking out from the back of the car plus the rack itself.
2.the 2" to 1 1/4" in is like a sleve, so no problems there.
3. the 1 1/4" racks can only hold 2 bikes. so if i put it on a 2" hot, I'm stuck at two bikes.
4. the 2" rack can hold up to 4 bikes but at the two bikes and extension thats alot haning off of the back of the car at a long distance.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

i have no experience with this rack, but i saw it upclose in a parking lot loaded and it looks very strong...


----------



## Burner_00 (Jun 14, 2005)

well here is my rack on my car:








Between the rack and the bike weight, this rack will only see one bike, enless it is a very light bike.

I got this off of eBay from a great seller. Sportworks TranSport.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

We have a Saturn VUE redline, with a 'aero bumper' thing. Precludes a hitch. Some RL owners had a hitch group buy going, with a custom hitch that comes down under and up around the bumper. NOT tow rated, only for bikes etc..That coupled with the rear hatch means we are going on top soon....
Tony


----------



## el bueno (Aug 2, 2005)

Go w/ the roof rack


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Roof & Hitch Racks*

I drive a '04 Toyota Sienna and have a roof rack (Yakima Sidewinder) for my tandem and a Yakima hitch rack for my other bikes. I chose to get the hitch rack because getting the bikes up onto the roof seemed like it would be difficult. The Sidewinder makes it easy to get the tandem up there as the front hitch swings out, away from the roof. I place the front fork on, then swing the rear end of the bike up into position. I do have to stand on a footstool at the rear corner of my van to do this (I'm 5'7") but I can do it easily by myself.

I really like both racks. The hitch rack will swing down when I need to open the trunk.

I have a Thule hitch rack that swings away from the back on the my pickup truck.


----------



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

One fork-mount and one upright-mount. The upright came with the Forester.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

for my purposes a roof rack would destroy my bikes, if you have to go under any low tree you have to worry about hitting your bikes, only bad side i've found to the hitch is that the front tire hangs down a little, but its easy enough to take it off. also having the bikes on top creats a lot more drag meaning less mpg. 

this is were i like to take my bike, so the hitch works well


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Be careful about your hitch racks, folks. I've been told by a few cops that hitch racks are being stolen more and more often (probably because they're popular and not the most secure). Not many people use locking hitch pins, so they're an EASY steal for any thief, and because there's no way to track stolen racks, they can hock them on ebay and make a nice profit. The same cops tell me that the thiefs are packing liquid nitrogen or some other freezing agent and breaking the locking hitch pins to steal the racks. In doing this, they are sometimes even making off with bikes that are attached to the racks.

For overall stability and security, a roof rack is the best. It's a pain that they're so tall that they're impractical for many SUV owners...but that works in your favor with regards to security.  Just get one of those steps that hooks over your tire.

I have a pickup truck, so I don't use either type. The bikes currently go in the bed and get strapped down. It's not the most secure, but it gets me to/from the trailhead. My wife just bought a Jeep Liberty, and we are trying to decide the best way to carry bikes on it. We need to get a hitch, anyway, so we've thought about a hitch rack. We just don't have anywhere to store it (we're apt dwellers) and I'm not leaving it attached all the time. The interior cargo space is pretty small in this vehicle, so throwing them inside isn't the best option, either. Even though the vehicle is tall, I think a roof rack is our best option.


----------



## Burner_00 (Jun 14, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Be careful about your hitch racks, folks. I've been told by a few cops that hitch racks are being stolen more and more often (probably because they're popular and not the most secure). Not many people use locking hitch pins, so they're an EASY steal for any thief, and because there's no way to track stolen racks, they can hock them on ebay and make a nice profit. The same cops tell me that the thiefs are packing liquid nitrogen or some other freezing agent and breaking the locking hitch pins to steal the racks. In doing this, they are sometimes even making off with bikes that are attached to the racks.
> 
> For overall stability and security, a roof rack is the best. It's a pain that they're so tall that they're impractical for many SUV owners...but that works in your favor with regards to security.  Just get one of those steps that hooks over your tire.
> 
> I have a pickup truck, so I don't use either type. The bikes currently go in the bed and get strapped down. It's not the most secure, but it gets me to/from the trailhead. My wife just bought a Jeep Liberty, and we are trying to decide the best way to carry bikes on it. We need to get a hitch, anyway, so we've thought about a hitch rack. We just don't have anywhere to store it (we're apt dwellers) and I'm not leaving it attached all the time. The interior cargo space is pretty small in this vehicle, so throwing them inside isn't the best option, either. Even though the vehicle is tall, I think a roof rack is our best option.


Very good point,
I am using a locking anti-woble hitch pin (Sportworks) to avoid any theft. Highly recomend a locking pin.


----------

